# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Ne faite pas attention a ce post

## Quezako2016

Bonjour,

j'ai un blog sur https://www.developpez.com/
quand je clique sur "Creer un nouveau billet"

j'ai le message :
Vous devez avoir au minimum 10 messages sur le forum avant de pouvoir crer votre propre blog.
est ce un bug !

bon, ne faite pas attention a ce post. apparement je dois avoir poste au moins 10 message dans le forum, j'en etais a 9 (c'est deja arrive, j'en avais 10 mais l'admin en a efface un), ce sera le 10 iemes. quel rapport avec le blog  je me le demande. desole, il y'a longtemps que je n'utilise plus de forums par manque de temps...

si l'admin veut bien ne pas effacer ce post. merci.

----------

